# De .rtf à .tex : X ou 9 ?



## Antiphon (18 Juillet 2003)

J'ai la nécessité de convertir un nombre important de fichiers .doc (Word X) en .tex (Latex2e). Pour ce faire, j'ai téléchargé rtf2latex2e depuis  http://www.esm.psu.edu/mac-tex/tools.html/. Or, la difficulté, c'est que le dossier contient une version Mac, certes, mais pour OS 9 et antérieurs D'une part je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir l'installer sur mon 10.2.3 qui n'a pas Classic à part entière, d'autre part il y a sans doute plus facile que de passer par cette émulation, non ? Donc, j'aurais souhaité avoir votre avis et obtenir votre aide N'est-il pas plus simple de passer par le cur Unix de notre cher OS ? Sur la page  http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtf2latex2e/, il est précisé que Mac OS X est supporté, mais je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire J'ai besoin de votre aide dans le détail, et si possible assez rapidement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ou de vos conseils, si vous voyez une autre solution Je suis arrivé à installer et utiliser Latex2e sur mon Mac, mais je ne suis pas du tout informaticien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance,

Antiphon


----------



## Thierry M. (19 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais pas comment tu as installé tex sur OSX, mais moi j'utilise l'installeur fourni sur
http://www.rna.nl/tex.html
(ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/comp/macosx/volumes/ii2/II2.dmg)
Tu installes "Tex foundations", puis "Tex programs", puis "Ghostcript 8", puis "CM Super", et là tu as Tex complet qui marche. En plus, tu trouveras le paquet "rtf2latex2e", qui s'installe donc sans difficulté avec II2.dmg. Je ne l'ai pas essayé !
Si tu cherches de l'aide, inscrit toi sur la liste (en anglais !) "tex et mac" sur le site :
http://www.esm.psu.edu/mac-tex/ (que tu connais !)
Il y a plein de renseignements TRES utiles. Tu peux consulter les archives de cette liste si tu cherches qque chose.
Thierry
PS : l'appli II2 n'est pas nécessairement évidente à utiliser, il faut lire la doc. Mais en quelques clics tout s'installe !


----------

